# Mesquite with Elk horn.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a Mesquite closed reed distress call with elk horn accent ring. Love that mesquite.$25.00 to your lanyard. Enjoy


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks great !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Another outstanding call!


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

you should consider doing a video! not a call maker myself (yet!) but i'd be interested to see how you get the accent ring at the end of the call!

oh yeah, and hot dang what a nice lookin call!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

*HOLY SMOKES!!!*

thqat is a sweet looking call,another great piece of work


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks every one for the compliments. Rick


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Purty!


----------

